# TTOC EGM Agenda (Draft)



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*Draft agenda points*

imo some of the objectives / agenda items are 
Â 
- Decide on the structure of the Committee 
Â Â Â Â - do we need positions? 
Â Â Â Â - If so then should the position of treasurer be a professional accountant? 
Â Â Â Â - if so which ones? 
Â Â Â Â - appoint people to roles or ask for volunteers 
Â Â Â Â - how often we vote on committee members 
Â Â Â Â - how to vote for the first committee (the people present or use a member poll) 
Â Â Â Â - If the committee is re-voted on an annual basis, how is this to be done (at the AGM or using a member poll before hand) 
Â Â Â Â - Regional representatives? 
- If one of the "main" reasons for a committee is to ensure TTOC continuity, what will happen if every year the whole committee is replaced? Should we vote specific positions in/out every quarter?

- Audi UK conduit 
Â Â Â Â - Should Paul remain? (imo YES ) 
Â Â Â Â - Dissemination of info / newsletter? 
Â Â Â Â - Should we ask Audi UK for a more active participation in our magazine? i.e. TT related info / General Audi info

- A Mission statement ????????
Â Â Â Â - Should the TTOC have one / does it need one? 
Â Â Â Â - If so what should it cover

- Funding 
Â Â Â Â - how much? 
Â Â Â Â - how (paypal, nochex (sp?), cheque)? 
Â Â Â Â - any other methods of funding to consider?

- Famous people 
Â Â Â Â - If they own a TT, do they want to join the TTOC Â

- Events/Activities organised by the TTOC? 
- Should the TTOC (eventually) help with event costs?
Â Â Â Â - Track days 
Â Â Â Â - Annual Meet 
Â Â Â Â - International meet
Â Â Â Â - Trips to circuits (Hockenheim, Spa, UK TT DTC day, Nurburghring, etc)
Â Â Â Â - Regional meets (how, when, etc)
Â Â Â Â - Graphical calendar of events
Â Â Â Â - Christmas party 
- Any others?

- TT register & mods
Â Â Â Â - Should we start a register?
Â Â Â Â - Pros and cons?
Â Â Â Â - If a good idea, then who would run it and how would it be run?

- Group buys & TTOC discounts 
- Should DaveM (TTShop) be in charge of this section (conflict of interests or symbiotic relationship)
- Should DaveM share the responsibility with someone else?
Â Â Â Â - Which companies are currently on the books, so to speak 
Â Â Â Â - Are we (the members) utilising the discounts effectively 
Â Â Â Â - Any areas of discounts and group buys that we don't currently cover by current agreements 
Â Â Â Â - Should the TTOC take a small amount for the kitty from every group buy 
Â Â Â Â - Should group buys be open to the forum or just the TTOC 
Â Â Â Â - If open to all, should the TTOC members receive a larger discount than just Forum members? 
Â Â Â Â - Any other TT related merchandise that we could do?

- The ******** 
Â Â Â Â - Are there any suggestions for Jae that could make the TTOC better and potentially attract new members to both. 
Â Â Â Â - TT FAQ Forum 
Â Â Â Â - TT "For Sale" forum

- Newsletter 
Â Â Â Â - Should it continue 
Â Â Â Â - WE NEED A REAL MAGAZINE NAME, NOT JUST "TTOC NEWSLETTER" 
Â Â Â Â - Is the name "QuaTTro" in use by another magazine?
Â Â Â Â - If so, in what form (paper, electronic, etc) 
Â Â Â Â - Monthly or quarterly, etc 
Â Â Â Â - Articles and how to ensure the magazine remains a quality periodical 
Â Â Â Â - Advertising (TTotal or the publisher)?
Â Â Â Â - Sponsorship (i.e. The Audi TT Owners Club recommends Mobil 1, etc) 
Â Â Â Â - A regular slot comparing the virtues of a std TT, a chipped TT and a various other cars every quarter.

- New members 
Â Â Â Â - What should they receive as a membership pack 
Â Â Â Â - How to process their membership quickly 
Â Â Â Â - Update the ******** membership form to include an option for TT related merchandise (badges, etc) 
Â Â Â Â - Membership information / database for valid email & contact details. Who /where is it maintained?

- Handover from Russell to new committee ?????????
Â Â Â Â - How & when 
Â Â Â Â - Any remaining funds 
Â Â Â Â - Current member lists/database 
Â Â Â Â - "in process" members


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can I ask why as your first post you've replied to a thread from 2002 about the formation/ideas for the TT Owners Club? 

Unless... you are a spammer, spamming valium :roll: :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

hehehe I was wondering why we were about to have an EGM so soon after the AGM!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> hehehe I was wondering why we were about to have an EGM so soon after the AGM!


So was I  Especially as being the Club Sec I didn't know anything about it  :? :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yet another jokerbot :roll:

Pm'd the mods


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Yet another jokerbot :roll:
> 
> Pm'd the mods


Are you sure?

I thought it was a subtle way of the TTOC Committee to remind us of the constitution :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

That constitution's out of date now anyway Rich - the members voted in a new one at the AGM this year.


----------

